# iPad : volume minimum encore trop fort...



## Alphonsine (8 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis possesseur du nouvel iPad et j'ai un petit problème qui m'ennuie quelque peu.

Même au volume minimum, je trouve que le niveau sonore est trop élevé. Je ne parle pas forcément de mes chansons mais de tous les sons que peut produire l'iPad.

*Y a t-il une solution, une astuce pour encore diminuer le volume ?*

Merci à tous par avance.


----------



## PDD (8 Mai 2012)

Dans mon cas (IPad 3) si je règle le son au minimum je n'entend absolument rien...


----------



## Gwen (8 Mai 2012)

J'ai le même problème avec mon iPhone et mon iPad 1.

Oui, avec une seule barre d'active, je trouve le son encore trop fort quand l'environnement est très calme. Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à part mettre un oreiller devant par exemple


----------



## Tosay (9 Mai 2012)

ou tu peux acheter une coque de très mauvaise qualité :rateau:

En général, les coques d'une qualité médiocre étouffe un peu l'haut-parleur

Sinon, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait des réglages pour diminuer la première barre de volume


----------



## Alphonsine (11 Mai 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses, mais je ne compte ni acheter une coque ni scotcher un oreiller devant le haut-parleur.

C'est hallucinant qu'on ait ce genre de problème sur un iPad, une tablette tactile de 2012 quoi :mouais:


----------



## Lefenmac (11 Mai 2012)

Alphonsine a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses, mais je ne compte ni acheter une coque ni scotcher un oreiller devant le haut-parleur.
> 
> C'est hallucinant qu'on ait ce genre de problème sur un iPad, une tablette tactile de 2012 quoi :mouais:



Et pourquoi ne pas acheter des bouchons pour les oreilles? non je plaisante moi le mien coupe intégralement le son (iPad 3)


----------



## Gwen (12 Mai 2012)

Il ne veut pas couper le son, il veut avoir un son plus faible que la marge entre audible et non audible.

Le volume le plus faible est en effet un peu fort en environnement très calme, genre en pleine nuit quand tout le monde est couché.


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (14 Mai 2012)

+1.

Pareil lorsque l'on veut régler le son de façon fine! Soit on a un son très fort, soit un peu trop faible. Sur le MAC, je me rappelle d'une manipulation qui permettait de régler le son plus finement, mais rien de tel sur les iDevices...


----------



## ptibat (14 Mai 2012)

Salut, 

Bon, tu veux clouer le bec à ton ipad, on va éviter les clous, hein !

Un petit bricolage tout bête à tester, certes cela ne fait pas rêver, mais bon c'est pas cher :

As-tu essayé de coller un petit bout de scotch devant chaque HP ?

Si cela te conviens, gare tout de même aux résidus de colle disgracieux sur la tranche de l'iPad, je me souviens qu'à mon jeune âge on trouvait facilement du scotch repositionnable à souhaits genre post-it..


----------

